# Who are you dealing with!!??



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe I posted this picture awhile back but I'll do it again for the newer folks..Here I am, flyernut.






, I'm the taller, scruffy-looking gentleman,(?), on the right, pictured here with Lou Gramm, formerly of Forienger. It was taken at our hot-rod meeting house..Lou is a great admirer and collector of muscle cars, and he regularly drives them to our Wednesday night cruises during the summer. He has several 442's, a nice black Camaro, and a beautiful 55 Chevy, among others..My hair is a little shorter, but I'm still scruffy,lol!!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Like the title of the post! Lou has good taste in cars. I owned 442’s for over 40 years, then finally sold the last one.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Always nice to see who you are communicating with. 
I drove a 68 cutlass convertible for many years, just like the one in Beverly Hills Cop II, except I had bucket seats. It was not a 442 but it had a 4 barrel


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

1970 Chevelle SS396. Bought it used in the summer of 1972. Had to wait til Dec. to drive it when I got my drivers license. Go to any Post Office, you'll see my picture.:laugh: Just kidding.


----------

